# Lifestyles & Discussion > Open Discussion >  4 reasons college degrees are losing their value by Raging Golden Eagle

## Lamp

More and more employers are starting to reconsider requiring college degrees, or at the very least blacklisting specific schools. I wonder why this could be? Lets look at how higher education has screwed the pooch.

Source:
https://mises.org/blog/four-reasons-w...

Intro/Outro by Walker Trips:
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC71c...

Background from Hinako Note

----------


## oyarde

They had no real value to me as a manager .

----------


## Lamp

> They had no real value to me as a manager .


Which begs the question. How many jobs do you have?

----------


## oyarde

> Which begs the question. How many jobs do you have?


I am retired from Business Management , Mnfg. , prior to that I was a soldier  and other things. I stlll farm a little , have some rentals I am in process of selling ,work part time 2 days a week , five hours a day at a job doing appraisals and keep some space at an Antique Mall where I sell things .

----------

